# king 5500m



## chimmy (Mar 2, 2010)

does anybody have a king 5500m mine is acting up.tell me if your red light above your A button is lit all the time or if it blinks? is this a preasure switch problem or a blower motor? i changed all seals cleaned out stove and still have lazy flame am i missing something.


----------



## imacman (Mar 3, 2010)

chimmy said:
			
		

> does anybody have a king 5500m mine is acting up.tell me if your red light above your A button is lit all the time or if it blinks? is this a preasure switch problem or a blower motor? i changed all seals cleaned out stove and still have lazy flame am i missing something.



Which one is yours doing....blinking, or steady?  Have you referred to the troubleshooting section in the owners manual?


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

mine is blinking and it said nothing in owners manual


----------



## imacman (Mar 3, 2010)

chimmy said:
			
		

> mine is blinking and it said nothing in owners manual



Nothing???

"Display Indicators

Several situations or events are indicated in normal operation by blinking display indicators or segments in the display:

Flashing On Indicator: This means that the stove is in the “Start Up” state waiting for either a 3 minute timeout to begin
burning or for the stove to reach the warm temperature whichever comes first.

Flashing Off Indicator: This indicates that the stove is in the “Shutdown” state waiting for the OFF button, or for a 15
minute period after the stove was turned off, or for the stove to cool down, or for the door to be closed.

Flashing dash in Heat Range Display: This indicates that the stove is in the normal run mode and is ramping from
the current heat range setting to the target heat range setting. Once the ramp is complete, the dash will stop flashing.
For ramping from heat range 1 to 5, the default time is 12 minutes (with a 90 second ramp time).

Flashing Automatic Mode Indicator: This indicates that the stove is in normal operation and is running in the automatic
mode. However, either the Draft Fan or Auxiliary setting is manually configured.

Flashing Draft Fan Setting Indicator: This indicates that the stove is in normal operation and that the vacuum sensor
detects a loss of pressure either because the door is open or because there is a negative pressure in the room with
respect to the exhaust.

Flashing Aux Indicator: This indicates that the ignitor is on during the lighting stage.

Quickly (changes twice per second): Flashing Heat Range Setting Indicator: This indicates that the stove is in
normal operation and that an overtemperature condition exists causing the fuel to stop.

Slowly (changes once per second): Flashing Heat Range Setting Indicator: This indicates that the stove is in a cut
back condition in an attempt to prevent an overtemperature shutdown."


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

i did not see that was looking under troubleshooting and the people at king couldnt figure it out.they thought it was a seal but i changed them all an did a paper test all around the door and it has a good seal


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

burned two ton this year without a problem


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

i am going to get an outside air kit for it maybe the house is sealed to tight


----------



## imacman (Mar 3, 2010)

chimmy said:
			
		

> i did not see that was looking under troubleshooting and the people at king couldnt figure it out.they thought it was a seal but i changed them all an did a paper test all around the door and it has a good seal



Right in your owners manual, P. 18 under "Error Codes and Display Indicators"....wasn't hard to find, and I don't even have that stove.   :roll:


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

i do not see page 18 is a parts list for the door


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

you must be looking at wrong stove or manual


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

there are two difrent control pannels i have an ABC pannel i can not set my draft.the newer 5500m has a draft control an thanks for sounding so smart im looking for help not a kick in the balls


----------



## imacman (Mar 3, 2010)

chimmy said:
			
		

> there are two difrent control pannels i have an ABC pannel i can not set my draft.the newer 5500m has a draft control an thanks for sounding so smart im looking for help not a kick in the balls



Is this your stove?  It says on the front cover "King/Ashley Pellet Stove - models 5500/5500M/5500XL"

Opened the owners manual right on the US Stove website

Not trying to kick you in the balls, but there are soooooo many people that are too lazy to even open their owners manual....they just come on the forum and plead ignorance, hoping other people will do the hard work of READING THE OWNERS MANUAL for them.

And I don't have to sound smart....I am smart.


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

no that is the newer verson my control pannel has A B C butons at the very bottom of the control pannelthe part number on the manual is 851641b witch is located at the bottom left corer of my manual if that helps.


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

ya if you say so i fixed it and its working fine now... and if the answer was in the manual i would not have been looking for help hear Einstien


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 3, 2010)

My, my.


----------



## chimmy (Mar 3, 2010)

ya theres smart and then theres ignorant. ya ask for help and thats what ya get.freakin new yorkers


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 4, 2010)

chimmy said:
			
		

> ya theres smart and then theres ignorant. ya ask for help and thats what ya get.freakin new yorkers



Just out of curiosity, how did ya fix it? In case somebody else has the same problem


----------



## imacman (Mar 4, 2010)

chimmy said:
			
		

> ya theres smart and then theres ignorant. ya ask for help and thats what ya get.



You shouldn't be so hard on yourself....it's not your fault you can't figure out how to call the company at 800-750-2723.

And thank you for calling me by my correct name.  Compared to you, I must be an Einstein....I know how to use a phone. DumbA**


----------



## chimmy (Mar 4, 2010)

your welcome.but i see you are very smart so smart you can remember what it is you read.i told you i all ready called the company but its ok thanks for trying to help.


----------



## mooselake (Mar 4, 2010)

USSC has two different controllers, the ABC board is the old style, macman must have one with the new style board - they have different manuals (and different page numbers).

The other forum has manuals posted for the 6039 multifuel version which uses the same controller board with a bit different programming.  Chimmy, take a look (scroll down until you find the old-style manual) at 

http://forum.iburncorn.com/viewforum.php?f=28

I didn't see anything about flashing As, but try the self test and see if anything shows up.  Did you try a good cleaning?  Check your vent pipe?  Clean the exhaust fan (careful, probably needs a new gasket if you take it off)?  I read the hose to the pressure sensor can go bad, might be a leak there, but don't know why that would make a lazy flame - I'd suspect either a blockage or air leak somewhere.

The programming codes are different for the 5500, be careful if you fiddle with them.  Make sure you know how to do a factory reset first.

And, both of you,  cut back on the coffee....


----------



## chimmy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks moose ya there is nothing in the manual about the flashing light i have it working a lot better now.and i will try to be nice today hahaha love the coffee


----------



## mooselake (Mar 4, 2010)

What was wrong?

Did you buy this used, or has it worked for you in the past?  If it's used it probably needs an extra good cleaning, probably needs it anyway.  Remove the cleanout doors on the back wall, bang on the back to loosen up all the ash, and vacuum out everything - I use a 3/4" OD clear vinyl tubing (from the hardware store) duct taped to my ash vac hose and feed it in from doors.  There's holes in the top corners of the heat exchanger (try a mirror to find them) that I stick the hose down, too.  You probably need to remove and clean the exhaust fan blower (takes a new gasket from USSC), and clean the room fan blower wheel, probably full of pet hair and dust bunnies.

Some people put a leaf blower (sucking, not blowing, unless you like dust clouds) on the outside exhaust vent, too.  Stand upwind.

Good luck!  Don't forget to post some pictures, too.


----------



## chimmy (Mar 5, 2010)

preasure switch was blocked with fine ash.it is buning alot better but its still not 100 percent


----------



## chimmy (Mar 5, 2010)

i bought it new three years ago.i checked the preasure switch and tube the are fine.i like your idea for cleaning out behind the little the doors. i just hooked up the outside air kit but didnt try it out yet. i also kleaned out the fans and the air intake system.i dont have a leafblower but i have a big shop vac that im going to try maybe that will work the same. thanks moose i will keep you posted on how it works out.


----------



## chimmy (Mar 6, 2010)

shop vac didnt work to well gota ge a leaf blower


----------



## chimmy (Mar 7, 2010)

did the leaf blower thing yesterday bought one at walmart for 51 bucks and WOW cant believe the ash that come out. but still not 100 percent.


----------



## l_thompson04 (Dec 14, 2010)

If your mode button is blinking at auto that means either your draft or room fan if not both are not set to auto. Since I have bought mine I have only adjusted the temp. The factory has it set to the best settings automatically for each heat range! Try setting everything to auto by pressing the buttons on draft and room fun up until you see the A! You flame should now become a steady hot flame!


----------

